# 1006 (000003EE) error



## 737764 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello:

I am using windows XP version 2 and I am trying to download the free version of Avast antivirus protection and I am getting the following error:

An error 1006 (000003EE) has occured
Last performed operation was:
opening the self-extract archive

Try to download the setup file again.
If you use Internet Explorer, clear it's cache before downloading:
Start...control panel....Internet options and delete temporary internet files.

I have done this repeatedly and have had no luck installing. I keep getting the same error.
I have tried shutting off the "windows firewall" and there currently is no antivirus on the pc at this time. I have uninstalled the outdated version of Nortons and still have had no luck.
I was hoping you could direct me further so I could download the Avast antivirus program and begin using it. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks.

Steve.


----------



## AV1611 (May 24, 2007)

have you tried installing in safe mode?


----------



## 737764 (Feb 5, 2008)

I am going out to the shot today so I will attempt to install while in safe mode. Thanks for the reply AV1611.


----------

